# Verslavingen > Roken >  Helden

## sil

:unsure: hoi ik heb 16 jaar gerookt en ben vandaag gestart met zyban denk de hele dag aan roken maar wil er nu echt vanaf laten we contact houden voor de moeilijke momenten oh ja stopdatum is 1 nov 


wij zijn best wel helden en ik wil ons allemaal veel succes wensen groetjes sil

----------


## Gery

Nu Sil, ik had meer dan 25 jaar gerookt en ben na een hartaanval er mee opgehouden. Dat is nu 5 jaar geleden. Maar zelfs ik heb nog vaak van die momenten, dat ik er zo,n zin in heb&#33; Maar ik doe het niet&#33; Iedereen mag in mijn omgeving roken, ook bij mij thuis want die geur hè? Lekker&#33; Maargoed, het is en blijft voor sommigen toch moeilijkom te stoppen.

Ik wens je er veel succes bij en laat het op het forum nog eens weten, hoe het je vergaat.

Gr. Gery.  :Wink:

----------


## Zafira

Ik gebruik zelf ook Zyban, en ben op 18 oktober gestopt. 
Ik heb veel steun aan het forum op www.ikstop.nl.
Misschien dat je er ook iets aan hebt ?
Daar zitten mensen in dezelfde positie als jij en ik.
Ook de ervaringen met Zyban komen aan bod.
veel succes, groetjes, 

Zafira

----------


## Gery

Hai Zafira.

Is dat de site van Marc en Esther? Die hadden ook ooit zoiets dergelijks hier op dit forum&#33; Maar daar hoort men hier althans, niets meer van&#33;

Gr. Gery.

----------


## Zafira

Geen idee wie de hostes zijn.
Maar het is een levendig forum, waar je alles kwijt kunt, en een goeie feedback krijgt &#33;

http://www.ikstop.nl/cgi-bin/forum/lees.cg...cgi?0&undefined

----------


## Gery

Okè. Ik heb ff gekeken daarnet. Ziet er wel leuk uit. Maar is toch niet dezelfde. Nou, ik hoop voor je dat je er wat aan zult hebben. Nogmaals succes en sterkte ermee&#33;

Gr, Gery

----------

